# Severe carnage



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is what pushing a SBC to far results in lol. This was in the oil pan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats no good homie

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

Grenaded. Time to upgrade to a lsx


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thought my msd was set at 5,500 but it wasn't. Balls to the wall!!! Lol. Let loose at 7,100 rpm. Looks like rod broke first. Chain reaction from there. Block is busted too. Pretty awesome. Glad the motor only had 15 hrs on it. Smh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ouch! - Rod cap, lifters, part of the cam & pushrods out the bottom.........top end ok or did the loose piston meet a head?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Piston slapped the head. Actually broke a couple head bolts. Entire motor is trash. Really didn't sound bad. Just a loud pop like a nitrous backfire. I thought that's all it was. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

Ouch that sucks brother


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

Go to the junkyard and get you a 6.0 out of a chevy 2500. Swap that msd for a lsx msd. Get yourself a lsx carb intake and use the same carb you have. Decent cam and worked stock heads on the gas shpuld outperform that sbc on half the cost.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah that's the way I'm leaning. This was a 95 chevy straight mud truck. So I'm not in a hurry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

NoelGZ said:


> Go to the junkyard and get you a 6.0 out of a chevy 2500. Swap that msd for a lsx msd. Get yourself a lsx carb intake and use the same carb you have. Decent cam and worked stock heads on the gas shpuld outperform that sbc on half the cost.



x2

I spent a lot of money building a 383 stroker, and I'll never do that again. 6.0s can be bought with low miles for pretty cheap and you can get plenty of power out of them and they are more efficient.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

x3 on the ls platform. Great motors & have been around long enough now to be plentiful & thus reasonably priced.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

This doesn't surprise me 1 bit since it does belong to lee Martin !!!


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> This doesn't surprise me 1 bit since it does belong to lee Martin !!!


Ur just jealous because I'm awesome at tearing stuff up Mr Walker. I don't half arse it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

pffffft when you sling 6 out of 8 rods threw an oil pan on 496 ci drag motor call me .. homie..lol.. but you getting there .. i just wished i was your mechanic .. he getting rich of you...lol


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

walker said:


> pffffft when you sling 6 out of 8 rods threw an oil pan on 496 ci drag motor call me .. homie..lol.. but you getting there .. i just wished i was your mechanic .. he getting rich of you...lol


Rods are easy. Lifters and push rods take talent. Wish I woulda snapped a pic of that push rod sticking out the bottom of the oil pan. Pretty funny. Give me time. You got a few years on me buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

LM83 said:


> This is what pushing a SBC to far results in lol. This was in the oil pan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know the feeling all to well it sucks! Those parts look like they are out of a wore out oil not changed motor not something that has 15 hrs on it. Hope you get a new motor to play with.


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

this is the carnage of my 598. She let loose going thru the traps. No adders, NA


----------



## NoelGZ (May 6, 2012)

looks like a transformer took a dump in a bedpan


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

this failure did alot of damage, 3 rods thru the block, broken crank, one rod in the pan and the other 2 were stuck in the block with what was left of the crank


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

if it wasnt for the diaper we run, the car would have been a total loss


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

NoelGZ said:


> looks like a transformer took a dump in a bedpan


LOL






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

LM where we're you at?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> this is the carnage of my 598. She let loose going thru the traps. No adders, NA


that just has expensive wrote all over it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Injected said:


> if it wasnt for the diaper we run, the car would have been a total loss


i bought my dad 1 .. he was to tight to buy 1 .. piece of mind... many of car got wrecked cause of oil downs


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

walker said:


> i bought my dad 1 .. he was to tight to buy 1 .. piece of mind... many of car got wrecked cause of oil downs


No doubt the best money spent! At 180 mph, oil on the tires, it will get ugly


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

X3 on the diaper - I did 100+mph donuts once and got lucky, didn't hit nothing. Ever since I've run a diaper & a belly pan. 










epoxy filled block where it exited -


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

I was in the swamp behind my old house when this happened. Engine was built for a dirt track car. Guy was selling everything so I got a good deal on it. Idk what I'll put in it next. Guy made me a good offer on the truck last night. Probably sell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

